# Old bodybuilders.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

You try to guess who's who.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

I almost forgot this one.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

I think it's the same posing gear also


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

Dave Drapper...the movie is "Dont make waves" with Tony curtis....and Tony is in the back ground of the photo....Larry Scott is also in that movie.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey man you don't recognize Chris Dickerson?!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey man you don't recognize Chris Dickerson?!!!


Nope.....I knew it was somebody but had no idea it was chris..he must be 70 by now


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

He does not look that old!
but I don't think he will make Mr.O again, they banned big guts.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Some more.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

edit


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah last two were easy.
Hey could you edit your message and hide the answers, so someone who knows shit on this(like muscle4man) could do it wrong.
I'll post a message saying you got it right.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Foremanrules Got 20 Right And 1 Wrong.
Musclepump  Got 3   Right And 1 Wrong


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Some more.


 Katz, Colombu, someone, Draper


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok now the rest of the pictures.


----------

